# Bobcats @ Lakers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@







Game is in less than an hour. Discuss.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This game on Kccal, or FSN? I'm itching for more Laker's basketball right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

it's on KCAL


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lets see if Socks and POW will build off of last games efforts. Lets see if the space cadet comes back down to earth.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm interested in seeing Drew, he seems alittle less mobile than last season and after hearing he had some swelling its made some sense,he made some spectacular plays the last game but had trouble handiling JO laterally,I want to see him be stronger on the block and more assured. 

Pau is playing terrificaly, as is Kobe now and Odom seems to be finding a niche with Farmar and Ariza. 

Looking to see the Machine thrown back in the mix.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm loving everything about the start to this game except the offensive rebounds we're giving up. We've already given up 3 of them. Gasol looks great out there, and Radmanovic is shooting better (so far) then he did against Toronto as he's 2/3 from 3-point range.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum's length is freakish.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn that pass was sweet. Bynum didn't see it coming.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pass from Fisher to Kobe - I was hoping for the dunk, but a lay-in is nice as well.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice lob by Fish i was Hoping for a dunk as well.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So next Thursday were on TNT? or this Thursday?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wallace's nose make him look like Pippen lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This Thursday, I believe.

After tonight's game, as Cris pointed out to me, the next 4 games are all nationally televised.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So no one steps up to stop ball? Isn't this the NBA?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar's aggression is a nice change.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> This Thursday, I believe.


Yeah you are right cuz that Thursday game is still pre-season and next Thursday is the 30th.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot by JRIch


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

JRich is eating us up lol


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

poor defense


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

12-0 run by the Bobcats...that was pretty quick. Bynum went out, and everything just fell apart.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

PG should not even be in the key, wtf charge lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

And1 yee.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very nice play to end the 1st quarter. Ariza and-1!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

that was after the buzzer


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, Ariza missed the free throw and Gasol tips it in at the buzzer. 28-26 Lakers lead after one quarter.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice tip in by Gasolio


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Morisons hair looks disgusting.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Our second unit used to run last season too. So I don't know why they act like it's a new thing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum the beast.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice and1 by Bynum


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Makes the free-throw finally


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Larry... It's just a preseason game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad pass.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That was no way a flagrant


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to admit, Sun is a little quicker than I expected for his size.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Powell is playing horrible tonight on both ends.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sun might have the worst jump shot I've ever seen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe will be fine.............................................. Right?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope Kobes injury is not serious. We def don't need this this early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe will be fine.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We sucked in that 2nd quarter.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

J.Worthy "it doesn't really concern me, they are making marginal errors on passes, but it is definitely something to be concerned about." lol wtf?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe done for the night.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Great, Kobe is done for the night, lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot by Gasol


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Sun Yue is trash,.... or maybe he still hasnt adjusted to the style


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ariza with the pull up jumper.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I swear it seems like we always struggle against the Bobcats, whether regular season or pre-season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> I swear it seems like we always struggle against the Bobcats, whether regular season or pre-season.


I agree its kinda weird, how we always seem to play very lazy against them. They are always extra hyped against us. 

Kobe being hurt puts a damper on the game. But he just came out in street clothes instead of getting ice or treatement so maybe things are fine.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wallace must have like 10 steal by now lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess he told John Ireland that he's all right, but didn't really want to talk about it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with the sick block on Okafor!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**theONIC said:


> Wallace must have like 10 steal by now lol


He only has 2...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate Fisher some times, he just gets so selfish pulling up for wild shots. 

Bynum looks like he tweaked something in his knee sorta laboring up the court.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I see Wallace and Morisson are rocking the same stupid mustache


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> He only has 2...


Seems like more cause he's all over the court


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell kind of pass was that, Ariza? Can we stop with the turnovers?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is leading the team in assists tonight with 5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It certainly didn't feel like it to me, but we outscored them by 5 points in the 3rd quarter. I'll take it. Big shot by Ariza to end the 3rd quarter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow Augustine blew by Farmar easy, gasol didn't even challenege the shot. 

Good shot by Ariza to close out the quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice way to start the 4th quarter with the Bynum dunk!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Farmar doing his thing right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a great play by Farmar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom to Bynum on the fast break! I love it!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice hustle by Odom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar's ballin' tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

They would give a Celtics commercial on KCAL. **** the Celtics


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Farmar should be starting, Fisher is a steady vet but he's holding back the development confidence wise of the better talent. 

Its time. He wouldn't be starting over many young fast guards anywhere else, its just PJ's loyalty for what Fish has done.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar won't be starting, and I think the reason for that is how well he has played with the 2nd unit. They're going to be one of the best benches in the league.

The way I see it is that if Farmar starts, our starting lineup will be great but the bench will take a hit because Fish isn't as young as everyone else on the 2nd unit.

With Fisher starting, our starting lineup stays great, and our bench is also great.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke is balling cause he is wearing hyperdunks lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Adam Walton lol wow now I've seen it all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

11-point lead; largest of the game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot by Crawford


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Giles with the block, nice.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Farmar won't be starting, and I think the reason for that is how well he has played with the 2nd unit. They're going to be one of the best benches in the league.
> 
> The way I see it is that if Farmar starts, our starting lineup will be great but the bench will take a hit because Fish isn't as young as everyone else on the 2nd unit.
> 
> With Fisher starting, our starting lineup stays great, and our bench is also great.


I agree with the analysis. I just feel like Fisher is gonna be an offensive drain on the 1st unit because of his inability to generate activity rather its driving or pushing it in transition. 

I felt like a big reason we lost in the Finals was because Fisher was so immobile on the perimeter that the Celtics knew where he would be all the time when sometimes a ball fake and drive would have suited us better. 

Farmar I think could become a borderline star. 

I think Fish though off the bench could give us what he gave GSW and Utah the last few years backing up younger pg's.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mihm is a stiff.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Colby Karl sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**theONIC said:


> Colby Karl sucks.


Coby*

And yeah, I'll be very surprised if he makes the team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win 102-98 and improve to 4-2 in the pre-season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mihm you stat whore lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Coby*
> 
> And yeah, I'll be very surprised if he makes the team.


I'll rather have Crawford or Giles. Either one is going to spend the season in the NBDL


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

OK guys, besides Kobes injury, can someone give me a recap of the game?? Did Jordan, Bynum and Ariza really play as good as their numbers show?? How did the twin towers look?? Odom??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar was outstanding the entire game; Bynum played very well, and so did Gasol. Ariza had a couple of nice plays. Really, everyone is just looking good out there. October 28th cannot get here any sooner!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

so far the bobcats don't look like much of a measuring stick.they're short on talent and they don't seem to be buying what larry brown is selling right now.Basically they've got a slowdown coach and personell that's only suited to a high paced game.Some of their efforts have been a lot worse than their 0-6 record indicates.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Diable said:


> so far the bobcats don't look like much of a measuring stick.they're short on talent and they don't seem to be buying what larry brown is selling right now.Basically they've got a slowdown coach and personell that's only suited to a high paced game.Some of their efforts have been a lot worse than their 0-6 record indicates.


I was impressed by Wallace, he was all over the place on D and had a dunk fest on offense. Pretty much the 4th quarter became bench/unknowns vs. bench/unknowns.
Farmar was impressive in the 2nd half. Gasol and Bynum looked good together. We had built a 10pt lead then Bynum/Kobe went out and the Bobcats came roaring back. Overall our team is looking better and better. Kobe went down but he's a warrior he'll be alright. Luke was hitting shots, Sun played like crap, can't wait to Sasha is back.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bynum and Pau get better every game. They continue to move better individually but miscue here and there. It will get worked out.

Farmar ran the show for the 2nd unit. He was really aggressive and made a lot of plays happen. Ariza also played well, very typical game for him (hustle, defense, bad passes) except he made his shots. Lamar filling in wherever he is needed. 

Phil ran like every possible lineup last night. BYnum/Pau/Vlad started but then we saw Bynum/Pau/Odom, Pau/Odom/Ariza, Bynum/odom/Ariza. We also saw those last two lineups with Farmar and Walton mixed in. It was clearly another expirimental day for Phil and guess what?, the lineups we all think are best usually are.

LUKE WALTON played great. People here might not give him props for some lingering animosity, but he played really well. He even made a 3! He was moving without the ball, filling up passing lanes on D, and getting people the ball in good position. I was impressed. He still missed a layup when he first came in.

The Bad: Sun Yue looked terrible again. He came in and the Bob****s when on a 10+ pt run. he missed 3 FT's IN A ROW! Unacceptable. His jump shot was bad, his passes off the mark, and his defense non existent. To add insult to injury, Kobe was injured going after a rebound from a Sun Yue miss!

Cj Giles cut himself last night. I have been rooting for him all trainning camp, but he looked bad last night, and he looked bad against the Bob****s camp fodder. Nce knowing ya C.J.

Mihm couldnt do anything last night. After two good rebounding performances he didnt contribute much at all.

Eh?: Crawford looked like he would be the 3rd best pt guard on this team. It is hard to tell because he was playing against such scrubs.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree with the analysis. I just feel like Fisher is gonna be an offensive drain on the 1st unit because of his inability to generate activity rather its driving or pushing it in transition.
> 
> I felt like a big reason we lost in the Finals was because Fisher was so immobile on the perimeter that the Celtics knew where he would be all the time when sometimes a ball fake and drive would have suited us better.
> 
> ...



I really couldnt disagree more. Fish insists on taking some bad shots, but he is hardly an offensive drain. The guy shot 40% from 3 last year. We need spacing in the first unit more than anything and Fish does that. Fish could also never run with the 2nd unit the way Farmar does. He is a lot of that spark off the bench that is necessary to a great team.

Plus, farmar needs to learn to shoot Ft's if he wants to be a starter. Career 69% you gotta be kidding me. What does he think he is a big? 69% doesnt cut it at the end of must win games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It seems like every young player breaks out in the third year with Phil. It's Farmar's time now. Does anybody have a replay link? I'd like to watch this game.


----------

